# Joanne Jones - Stuck Alone in Port Ghalibi Hospital - Mars Alam



## sgandry (Dec 30, 2010)

Joanne Jones a 66 year old woman from Llanllyfni in North Wales is stuck in Port Ghalibi hospital just outside Marsa Alam in Egypt. She was emitted to hospital half way through her holiday with respiratory problems and has been stuck there for the past 11 days.

Her partner, Dave Williams has spent his life savings, £30,000.00 on hospital fees in the hope she would become well enough to get her home by Christmas but her health has since declined and is deteriorating further day by day due to the underequipped hospital and the basic training of staff caring for her. Without the up to date medical care she would receive in the UK, she doesn’t stand much chance of getting any better. 

Dave has had leave Joanne alone in the hospital in Egypt and return home to somehow find a way to get help to get her back to the UK to receive the medical attention she so seriously needs and, as a British citizen is entitled too. She is now on her own, seriously ill in hospital, in a foreign country. Surely there is someone who can help us? Charity, organisation, company or individual????? 

Her travel insurance are, at the moment unwilling to assist due to a slight technicality in helping with the financial cost of transporting Joanne home to the UK via air ambulance, which we understand costs in the region of £25-£30,000.00. We have managed to raise just over £ 10,000.00 but still need to find a way of either getting together more money or alternatively finding someone, a company or an organisation that can help us fly Joanne back home to the UK.

​CAN YOU HELP??

Is there anyone that can put us in contact with people that can help? Charities, businesses, maybe your past experience in these types of situation, any donations for the appeal or any support that you can give in anyway, WE ARE DESPERATE FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

sgandry said:


> She is now on her own, seriously ill in hospital, in a foreign country. Surely there is someone who can help us? Charity, organisation, company or individual????? QUOTE]
> 
> SGandry. Who exactly is "_*us*_"? Has the British Embassy been in contact with this lady and his husband. They surely must know how to proceed with this particular case?
> 
> Is this a scam?


----------



## sgandry (Dec 30, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> sgandry said:
> 
> 
> > She is now on her own, seriously ill in hospital, in a foreign country. Surely there is someone who can help us? Charity, organisation, company or individual????? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sure.

You can start with going to the Tourist Police because £30,000 for hospital fees (over 11 days) in a hospital that isn't top of the line (for Egypt) is outright robbery.

Then move her from an Egyptian hospital to a foreign hospital (German, French, etc.) and watch her health improve.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

That's right, I have checked the news article. 

I am so sorry, that is truly a very sad story. It is difficult to believe that the embassy isn't being helpful, but after all Egypt is a popular holiday destination and often travellers don't take the precautionary measures that should be taken when travelling to a such an undeveloped country.

My advice is to use the money that you have raised so far to pay for an ambulance that transports Ms. Jones to Cairo, where private hospitals are somewhat better equipted. 

Sorry I can not offer any further help. I sincerely hope that she gets better and returns safely to her home in the UK.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Sure.
> 
> You can start with going to the Tourist Police because £30,000 for hospital fees (over 11 days) in a hospital that isn't top of the line (for Egypt) is outright robbery.
> 
> Then move her from an Egyptian hospital to a foreign hospital (German, French, etc.) and watch her health improve.


expatagogo is right £30,000 is way over the top for treatment in an egyptian hospital !!! Nile hospital in Hurghada charged 6000le for an operation and that included all scans,medication,blood tests and use of the room which had two beds in it so someone could stay as well to be with patient.Not to sure if the tourist police would do anything as it seems to be common practice by doctors and hospitals to rip of tourists if they know it is going to be paid for by insurance company....but it is worth a try.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> expatagogo is right £30,000 is way over the top for treatment in an egyptian hospital !!! Nile hospital in Hurghada charged 6000le for an operation and that included all scans,medication,blood tests and use of the room which had two beds in it so someone could stay as well to be with patient.Not to sure if the tourist police would do anything as it seems to be common practice by doctors and hospitals to rip of tourists if they know it is going to be paid for by insurance company....but it is worth a try.


I am confused. I hope he is talking in egyptian pounds and not british pounds.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that story Sgandry. I just added the web link to the news article for you. I hope you can get the help you need and you can get her home safely. In view of the publicity, is it worth talking to your MP to see if he can influence anything?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The stay in hospital will be minimal as we how live in Egypt know however I think you will find that the cost quoted is for the air ambulance to fly her home.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am truly sorry if this poor women is stuck ill here in hospital.
I have just read the article and the figures to me just dont add up.
Ms Jones was put on a life support machine to stop her airways from closing and has remained in the Egyptian hospital ever since, with her partner Mr Williams forced to fork out almost £40,000 to pay for medical care due to a complication with the couple’s insurance details. 

I will make enquires at the embassy and see if I can find anything out.

Maiden


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear this


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have at this very morning spoken to someone at the British Embassy who has no knowledge of this, this is not to say that it is not true but he will dig round for information for me and see what if anything he can find.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have at this very morning spoken to someone at the British Embassy who has no knowledge of this, this is not to say that it is not true but he will dig round for information for me and see what if anything he can find.


Sorry but read the arcticle this seems a scam 
It does not add up


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Either way. Lets hope it reminds us all of the importance of travel insurance.


----------

